# Haku/Meng vs. The WWE



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 31, 2012)

Haku in his prime falls through a time warp and ends up in the current WWE's locker room.  Confused and enraged, he goes on a massive killing spree, making his way through the entire roster.

Can anyone stop him?


----------



## hammer (Jul 31, 2012)

few questions.

is it wrestlemania? 

dose the rock have a mike

are there any shinai's for shameus?

is the crowad chanting ?


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 31, 2012)

brock maybe can be the only one that can stop him. Everyone else dies a very crazy death and the Hands of Meng

Fucks up the Giant


----------



## ggultra2764 (Aug 1, 2012)

Considering the backstage stories I've heard regarding how vicious Haku/ Meng can be if anyone were to cross him in real life (from attacking Brutus Beefcake in the shower to tearing out Jesse Barr's eye in a bar fight), I think I would also have to agree that Brock Lesnar may be the only guy who would be capable of stopping the guy.


----------



## Jakotsu06 (Aug 1, 2012)

Real life i would say brock would be the best bet to stop him. Scripted he loses to super cena or anyone above mid card.


----------



## I3igAl (Aug 1, 2012)

ggultra2764 said:


> Considering the backstage stories I've heard regarding how vicious Haku/ Meng can be if anyone were to cross him in real life (from attacking Brutus Beefcake in the shower to tearing out Jesse Barr's eye in a bar fight), I think I would also have to agree that Brock Lesnar may be the only guy who would be capable of stopping the guy.



Seems legit, unless that bloodlusted by default rule counts here too. Than Haku's advantage, jumping his oponent before he is ready and riping his eye out etc., might get be ruined.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 1, 2012)

Haku was a legit badass outside the ring.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 1, 2012)

IIRC one story I heard was a old school wrestler saying that the person they'd least want to fight in a shoot fight would be Haku. And if they had to they'd take a tank and hope they didn't miss.


----------



## I3igAl (Aug 1, 2012)

Gaelek_13 said:


> IIRC one story I heard was a old school wrestler saying that the person they'd least want to fight in a shoot fight would be Haku. And if they had to they'd take a tank and hope they didn't miss.



There is also Andre The Giant saying Haku was the the only guy he wouldn't want to pick a fight with.


----------



## ggultra2764 (Aug 1, 2012)

Gaelek_13 said:


> IIRC one story I heard was a old school wrestler saying that the person they'd least want to fight in a shoot fight would be Haku. And if they had to they'd take a tank and hope they didn't miss.



That was from Jake Roberts. And the way he said it was different. He said if he had the luxury of being in a tank and had a gun with one bullet to fire, he'd rather commit suicide on the spot with it than mess with Haku if he were to fire on him.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 1, 2012)

Arn Anderson also once asked The Barbarian (who is a legit badass himself and was built as tough as they come, even in the Roid 'N' Wrestling days) who was tougher between him and Meng.

Barbarian was just like "you don't fuck with Meng."


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 1, 2012)

From _The Wrestling Observer_


> "Remember Haku back in the early WWF days. He later became Meng in WCW. A somewhat big, thick, and muscular Samoan (not as big as Umaga). Looked and acted pretty mild mannered, and funny. He had a run vs Andre at one time.
> 
> Anyhoo this is going back about 17 years when he was with the then named WWF. He was in this Bar somewhere in Hawaii. He was loaded Drunk, and these 3 guys were lippin off at him. They werent that much smaller than him, but jumped him, and he literally started beating the snot out of all three.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heavenly King (Aug 1, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> From _The Wrestling Observer_




Great Fang Beast Haku/Meng


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 1, 2012)

Meng kills everyone. Such wasted potential.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 1, 2012)

I heard this guy beat 3 guys plus 2 more and 8 cops. A total of 13 person and the cops where using tasers and batons. This guy will give Brock a run for his money.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 2, 2012)

For the guys who said Brock could maybe stop him...

Goldberg: I guarantee you the Steiner Brothers and Meng and the Barbarian would have made a huge splash in the MMA world. I don’t know of a human being alive that could take out Meng in his prime. I really don’t. One story I remember was when it took like 13 guys to get him out of a bar with Ric Flair. He was pepper sprayed and laughed at the cops and broke the cuffs right in front of them. This was a totally different human being.
Cylinder volume:


----------



## Ulti (Aug 2, 2012)

IIRC CM Punk is trained in Muay Thai and Brazillian Jiujitzu, Alberto Del Rio is trained in MMA, Undertaker is trained in MMA, Lesnar of course, Lesnar has said that he wouldn't mess with Kane either.

Not many members of the current WWE roster are well versed in legit fighting outside of pro wrestling


----------



## Ulti (Aug 2, 2012)

You won't hear stories on how WWE roster fights outside of the ring anymore, considering the image they are trying to maintain. Shame really, I bet some of them would be quite badass.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 2, 2012)

It's a different time. Back in the days of Territories these guys would be hanging out at local bars and they were pretty much contractually obligated to, if some prick came over and said "you guys aren't real wrestlers! You're fakes and pussies!", beat the living hell out of that guy and thus prove they were legit.

Mostly the stories you hear now are just drunken/drugged up disorderly conduct like Orton trashing hotel rooms or harassing women.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 2, 2012)

_"He also had an altercation with Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake after Beefcake complained to WWF management that Tonga slapped him too hard during a match. After WWF management informed Tonga, he immediately went to the locker room and grabbed Beefcake out of the shower, and began choking him, lifting him two feet off the floor. Other wrestlers were hesitant to break it up, so finally Hulk Hogan (who Tonga respected) was called in and was able to calm Tonga down._


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 2, 2012)

There was that one incident where Booker and Batista got in a fight with Booker being on top, apart from that incidents of fights don't happen anymore.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 2, 2012)

> Goldberg: I guarantee you the Steiner Brothers and Meng and the Barbarian would have made a huge splash in the MMA world. I don’t know of a human being alive that could take out Meng in his prime. I really don’t. One story I remember was when it took like 13 guys to get him out of a bar with Ric Flair. He was pepper sprayed and laughed at the cops and broke the cuffs right in front of them. This was a totally different human being.




What? Goldberg said this? holy shit! And Goldberg is rather strong himself...I wonder what a street fight with meng would look like from up close


----------



## Ulti (Aug 2, 2012)

The image of Scott Steiner in MMA is hilarious. It would be an amazing spectacle.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 2, 2012)

Well at one time he was a great amateur wrestler or so I hear.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 2, 2012)

He was an all american at one point yeah.

So was Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## I3igAl (Aug 2, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> IIRC CM Punk is trained in Muay Thai and Brazillian Jiujitzu, Alberto Del Rio is trained in MMA, Undertaker is trained in MMA, Lesnar of course, *Lesnar has said that he wouldn't mess with Kane either.*
> Not many members of the current WWE roster are well versed in legit fighting outside of pro wrestling



I thought Lesnar just said Kane roflstomped him in an Armwrestling Match. 
Del Rio also won the third place in wrestling world championsships.
Santino Marella was a competeing mixed martial artist too before entering WWE.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> For the guys who said Brock could maybe stop him...
> 
> Goldberg: I guarantee you the Steiner Brothers and Meng and the Barbarian would have made a huge splash in the MMA world. I don’t know of a human being alive that could take out Meng in his prime. I really don’t. One story I remember was when it took like 13 guys to get him out of a bar with Ric Flair. He was pepper sprayed and laughed at the cops and broke the cuffs right in front of them. This was a totally different human being.
> Cylinder volume:



That's hard. But the thing is he probably presumed they'd get some MMAtraining before competing.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 2, 2012)

I knew I was forgetting someone.

One of WWE's comedy jobbers is one of the toughest members on the roster lmfao.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 2, 2012)

Chris Jericho legitimately took down Goldberg in an altercation, but...I still wouldn't back him against a nutcase like Haku.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 2, 2012)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Chris Jericho legitimately took down Goldberg in an altercation, but...I still wouldn't back him against a nutcase like Haku.



Did he? But wait, was it a real fight like those tonga fought or a WWE fight?
Because if it was the former, I'd find it strange that the one who ruined Bret Hart's brain by accident with a kick would lose to Jericho


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 2, 2012)

It was a real fight. They were backstage and just came to blows for some reason.

Bill is strong  but who's to say how good of an actual fighter he is. There's a lot of strong men who aren't exactly skilled and even more that have glass jaws.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 2, 2012)

Actually, reading up on the fight Goldberg and Jericho had,  Chris admits he got lucky, Bill left himself open for a basic Front Facelock, and admits that Goldberg would probably kill him otherwise, and that he'd never want to go through the experience again.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 2, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Actually, reading up on the fight Goldberg and Jericho had,  Chris admits he got lucky, Bill left himself open for a basic Front Facelock, and admits that Goldberg would probably kill him otherwise, and that he'd never want to go through the experience again.




Explains a lot of things, but it's still surprising for someone who actually has some knowledge on martial arts to let an easy opening and lose because of that.
That being said, who needs skill when you are Tonga Fifita?


----------



## I3igAl (Aug 2, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Actually, reading up on the fight Goldberg and Jericho had,  Chris admits he got lucky, Bill left himself open for a basic Front Facelock, and admits that Goldberg would probably kill him otherwise, and that he'd never want to go through the experience again.



To me his statements sounded more like Jericho just being a nice guy/being told not to ruin Goldbergs reputation further.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 2, 2012)

BTW about Brock not standing a chance, I'm not sure about it. He is the strongest wrestler in a real fight after all. He had some serious MMA training after having his ass handed to him when he stepped in UFC. He even beat Couture, IIRC


----------



## Chuck (Aug 2, 2012)

Current roster? Everyone dies.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 2, 2012)

To add to my list, 

Daniel Bryan and Evan Bourne would kick ass in a shoot fight. Yes, I'm not joking when I say Evan Bourne.

Also Jericho as mentioned before, probably Big Show, Ezekiel Jackson is probably pretty tough, Mark Henry of course, Sheamus is Irish, he has to be tough , I've heard a story where Triple H kicked the shit out of a few blackbelts not sure on its legitimicy though, Yoshi Tatsu and Eve Torres is a blackbelt in brazillian jiujitsu.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 2, 2012)

Even if Goldberg is one of my favourite wrestlers ever I've really got to say that this one match was really...bullshit


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 2, 2012)

In Goldberg's second match ever in WCW he beat The Barbarian.  I've heard Bill says a few good things about Barbarian's legit power in his book. (I need to read that book)



The Penetrator said:


> To add to my list,
> 
> Daniel Bryan and Evan Bourne would kick ass in a shoot fight. Yes, I'm not joking when I say Evan Bourne.
> 
> Also Jericho as mentioned before, probably Big Show, Ezekiel Jackson is probably pretty tough, Mark Henry of course, Sheamus is Irish, he has to be tough , I've heard a story where Triple H kicked the shit out of a few blackbelts not sure on its legitimicy though, Yoshi Tatsu and Eve Torres is a blackbelt in brazillian jiujitsu.



Don't forget Natalya. Never underestimate someone who came from the Dungeon.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 3, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Don't forget Natalya. Never underestimate someone who came from the Dungeon.



She gets her face broken 

As has been said earlier, there's a pretty notable difference between being in a kayfabe fight and being in a shoot fight. Meng in a shoot (as in legit) fight would rip her to pieces, no doubt.

EDIT: Unless, as Jericho said about Goldberg, she got lucky and got one good shot in on him. Even then, maybe not.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 3, 2012)

No one said she would take Meng, just pointing out who on the roster is tough.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 3, 2012)

Apparently Meng currently works in a car place over in Sanford(I live in Tampa)

I need to visit the guy. 

Or not. 

Although apparently he's nice as long as you're nice too.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 3, 2012)

I really shouldn't be surprised though. A lot of wrestlers live right here in Tampa or nearby.

God knows why they chose to live here though. So fucking hot and humid and bleh.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 3, 2012)

Rick Steiner sells houses hilariously enough


----------



## I3igAl (Aug 3, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Although apparently he's nice as long as you're nice too.



He just cripples you as soon as you do anything to provoke him.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 3, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> There was that one incident where Booker and Batista got in a fight with Booker being on top, apart from that incidents of fights don't happen anymore.



Oh Booker beat him down? I heard the opposite

then again doesn't surprise me Cornette swears Batista was nothing but a premadona shit eating meat head



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Apparently Meng currently works in a car place over in Sanford(I live in Tampa)
> 
> I need to visit the guy.
> 
> ...



Pat Patterson says Meng is one of the sweetest guys alive as long as you don't piss him off

He also tells an amusing story about a match he was going to have with Peter Maivia where he had to rough Peter up really bad so he called Peters wife and asks her to make sure the Samoan fans are in the high seats so they don't instantly rush the stands to fight him

a fourteen year old Meng after Pat beats him bloody charges him and tries to beat him up and a cop bashes a night stick over his head and Mengs reaction was to stand up bloody and look at him and say "Brother, don't you ever do that again" and that was about it



I3igAl said:


> He just cripples you as soon as you do anything to provoke him.



basically this

I wonder if Henry, or Booker have a chance..

Cena in a shoot fight verses Meng


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 3, 2012)

He'll do the "you can't see me" gesture only for Meng to bite off his fingers.


----------

